

Cut off from Wi-Fi, Cuban youngsters build secret computer network - kaa2102
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2015/01/26/cut-off-from-wi-fi-cuban-youngsters-build-secret-computer-network/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8948525)

